# Executable jar-File erstellen



## qde (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich habe nun ein Programm erstellt und möchte es nun lauffähig für Klienten machen. Mein Programm besitzt eine grafische Oberfläche, welche durch eine Main-Methode konstruiert wird. Ich benutze Eclipse und wollte das ganze nun als jar-File exportieren. Bei dem Punkt 
"Generate the manifest file" bzw. "use existing manifest file from workspace" weiss ich allerdings nicht weiter. Auch bei der Option "seal contents" bin ich etwas ratlos. Bei den anderen optionen bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz sicher, sondern habe eher intuitiv geklickt. Hat jemand vielleicht irgendwo ein Tutorial zur Hand, welches am besten für Eclipse-Benutzer den weg zum lauffähigen Programm beschreibt?

Kann man die jar-Files eigentlich auch mit Linux ausführen (sofern jre installier)? Java ist doch plattformunabhängig...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## illaX (27. Juli 2005)

Ja die Files können ausgeführt werden, wenn ein jre installiert ist.

Erstellen eines *.jar
Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt, Export, Jar File, dann habe ich immer standard einstellungen und gebe nur noch die Main Class bei Select the class of the application entry point an.


----------



## fanfan (27. Juli 2005)

Ich gebe immer an: Use existing manifest from workspace. Das Manifest habe ich vorher angelegt: (Datei die einfach manifest heisst):

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: verwaltung.startfenster.Startfenster
Class-Path: swt\swt.jar jdbc\msutil.jar jdbc\mssqlserver.jar jdbc\msbase.jar

(wichtig ist auch eine Leerzeile nach der letzten Textzeile)

Seal Contents ist dann ausgeblendet. Ich weiss leider nicht was das bedeutet. 
Du kannst auch mal hier schauen: 
http://www.joller-voss.ch/tools/eclipse/EclipseSWTStarthilfe.pdf


----------

